# Weight Gain and Rapid Breathing?



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

One of my mice (who is female) has gained noticeable weight over the past two or three weeks. She's developed rapid, heavy breathing in the last four days and is much less active and curious than usual. She also doesn't seem to have been sleeping much, as whenever I look at her she has her eyes either open or half-closed, even in the middle of the day when she usually sleeps for hours. And I'm certain she isn't pregnant.

I took her to the vet yesterday, who wasn't able to tell me much about what could be causing it since she hasn't been sneezing or had any similar symptoms you'd associate with illness. But she did give me antibiotics to give her twice a day in case it's a bacterial issue, which I've been giving her since last night.

I was feeding her and my second mouse (also female) a seed-based diet supported with lab blocks. The second mouse hasn't gained nearly as much weight, but I've switched them to a pellet/block diet with some seeds just for foraging needs. I thought it might be an issue of obesity and related complications but I haven't found information online that would confirm this.

Help is appreciated!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

colour plays a part with obesity,red/yellow/ginger mice are genitically disadvantaged in that way.Megacolon can cause bloating,linked to pied mice and fatal .Cancer is another possibility.Have you got a picture :?:


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

This is her, I'm not exactly sure what you'd call her color ^^

but oh wow I knew about the obesity link but not megacolon or cancer. she's only about 4 months old so i wasn't expecting any major issues this soon. her weight also seems to be going down with the new diet, she used to be quite a bit rounder.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

She definitely looks like she might be red or undermarked brindle, both genes associated with obesity. In the pic you posted, has she already gained the weight that is worrying you or is that an old pic? She doesn't look particularly chubby there. I know that you said she could not be pregnant, but does her weight gain make her look pregnant or just fat?


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

That picture was taken today, I unfortunately don't have any from when she was bigger. Her weight did just make her look fat, but it seems to be under better control now. She still has rapid breathing and reduced activity, though, which I hope isn't something serious that her weight gain might have caused.


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

Update: I've been giving my sick mouse antibiotics by putting the doses in bread and masking the smell with tiny amounts of peanut butter, but she's stopped eating them. I tried adding honey to see if that enticed her to try it but she won't even nibble at anything I offer her. I haven't seen her eat or drink in the last two days, either. She still has low energy and heavy breathing, but has been sleeping more soundly and is a little more active. Someone said their mouse had these symptoms and turned out to have allergies?


----------

